# Sig Hammerli P240



## Denning (Feb 5, 2008)

Chasing 2 x magazines for a SIG HAMMERLI P240 (in .32 S&W Long).

If from a broker must be able to export to Australia.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Ross


----------

